# YLBB (Your Lips But Better) Lipsticks & Glosses



## Septemba (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine so far are VGV and Syrup (applied lightly) I don't have any MLBB glosses yet but I'm hoping the VGV glass will be just as nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What are yours?



YLBB = "Your lips but better"
Just so everyone can participate


----------



## Ziya (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: YLBB Lipsticks & Glosses*

Soft and slow l/g from the Neo Sci-fi collection...AMAZING!


----------



## miss anna (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: YLBB Lipsticks & Glosses*

MAC VGV lipglass is my fave YLBB gloss...


----------



## iluvmac (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: YLBB Lipsticks & Glosses*

Viva Glam V l/s, Freckletone l/s, Nice Buzz plushglass!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: YLBB Lipsticks & Glosses*

Ah I can't wait to get VGV glass and the VGVI SE glass this week!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 13, 2009)

Luv-4-Ever Pro LongWear Lustre Lipstick (discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 15, 2009)

3-D l/s, 3N l/g, 4N l/s, Buttah l/s  my mark (d/c'd)


----------



## daphneM (Feb 16, 2009)

I just got Scant Slimshine today and on my fairly pigmented lips it's definitely in this category. I LOVE it. I thought it would be way darker and browner but it's really just about a shade darker than my lips. I wanted to love VGV but it looks sort of ashy and too pink on me


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

3N l/s, 4N l/s, freckletone l/s and Live and Dye l/g


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: YLBB Lipsticks & Glosses*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Ah I can't wait to get VGV glass and the VGVI SE glass this week!_

 
I really like VGVI SE!! It's so pretty! Hope you like it when  you try it


----------



## cipelica (Feb 17, 2009)

Patisserie


----------



## Septemba (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: YLBB Lipsticks & Glosses*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I really like VGVI SE!! It's so pretty! Hope you like it when  you try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I am so excited to get it!


----------



## DigitalRain (Feb 18, 2009)

MAC Squirt (perfect honey lips), Touch l/s


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 18, 2009)

Hug me lipstick
and Honeyflower if i really want a ylbb lipstick since its matte


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

I've got a new lippie to add to my list! It's Sophisto, I love it. It's so sheer, it just adds the softest red/rose tint to my lips and it looks 100% natural like I've got nothing on.

I think it could be built up for a more vibrant rose, too!

My VGV and VGVI SE glasses should come tomorrow, I can't wait.


----------



## Arisone (Feb 18, 2009)

Viva Glam V, 4N, 3N


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 18, 2009)

Love Nectar


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm a Sophisto fan as well, very soft and pretty.

LOVE Viva Glam V lipglass, have gone through several tubes of this.

Lame lipstick is very soft on me as well, even though it is a frost.

Hug Me is great for a "no makeup" kind of lip without totally washing me out (I am NW20 with *very* unpigmented lips).


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 18, 2009)

Chanel Aqualumière gloss in Rose Quartz - 69 
Perfect neutral pink plum for my lips... love this stuff.
It really is my lips but better.
*yeah I know it's not MAC.. but I cant find that exact color.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## CaveB (Feb 18, 2009)

Another vote for Hug Me!  I actually have it on right now with Ample Pink Plushglass, very much so a YLBB with a nice glossy finish!


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Feb 19, 2009)

*Honey Love* l/s. My lips are not the same color and they are a bit dark for my complexion, but honey love looks really natural on. *Creme d'Nude* also, but less pink/peach and more creamy.

I also really like *Soft Spot* l/s from the 2008/2009 Neutral Lips set from the Holiday collection. It's a sheer glaze with just a teeny bit of peach gold glimmer.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 19, 2009)

another vote for 3N...I need to get my hands on VGV though, it's been on my list forever and now I'm even more convinced I need it!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 20, 2009)

My fave MLBB lippie is Bare Slimshine. It's my go-to lip color. Honorable mentions to VGV l/s and gloss though.


----------



## Zantedge (Feb 20, 2009)

Ahoy There l/s


----------



## minakokanmuri (Feb 20, 2009)

Love Nectar is a gorgeous YLBB l/g!! Goes with anything and great for everyday wear!


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 21, 2009)

Taupe lipstick. My lips are dark reddish-brown. I've gone through 4 tubes!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 21, 2009)

Stila Kitten IT gloss
Orchid Convertible Color
Icescape l/g
Cali' Dreamin' (on me)
Utter Pervette (super perfect)


----------



## ilorietta (Feb 21, 2009)

Hug me, scant slimshine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lust lipgloss..


----------



## Leven (Feb 21, 2009)

Blankety Lipstick by MAC! 

I even like like to dim it down more my mixing it with a tiny bit of light flesh toned concealer, then dab it on with my finger over bare (moisturized) lips.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 21, 2009)

I really want to grab Blankety next week!


----------



## Leven (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I really want to grab Blankety next week!_

 
 OMG i looooove it! (like i said above) 

I remember i had to hunt for it! It was at the mall and they only had the sample of it at the counter i was at, so i i had to go to all four of the Mac locations we have at Aventura Mall (South Florida) And it was finally at the last place I loooked. I felt like doing a happy dance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So worth it lol


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 21, 2009)

fluster rose + spirit l/s


----------



## geeko (Feb 21, 2009)

my vote goes to Hug me lipstick and bare slimshine


----------

